# Nutzen Sie die neuen Funktionen von myPCGames?



## Administrator (9. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (9. Juni 2007)

Coole Sache.   

MfG


----------



## XIII13 (10. Juni 2007)

Lil-K38 am 09.06.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Coole Sache.
> 
> MfG



Stimmt, aber wird nur wenig benutzt.


----------



## Knabe (10. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mir mal einige Profile angeschaut, hätte aber selber keine Lust einen Blog zu erstellen o.Ä...


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. Juni 2007)

ich such aber ifnd den sinn von Blogs eh nich


----------



## DoktorX (10. Juni 2007)

ich benutz es ab und zu, jedoch stört es mich, wenn ih aufn name klicke, das net merh das popup erscheint, sondern die mypcgamespage von dem member.


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Juni 2007)

äh, worum zum geier gehts?


----------



## Icefighter (10. Juni 2007)

DoktorX am 10.06.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich benutz es ab und zu, jedoch stört es mich, wenn ih aufn name klicke, das net merh das popup erscheint, sondern die mypcgamespage von dem member.


Richtig!
Ich vermisse einfach diese ganzen Infos, wie zuletzt eingeloggt am, letzte Forenposts usw.!


----------



## DoktorX (10. Juni 2007)

Zur Not kann mana uf den avatar kliken. Aber bei leuten die keinen avatar haben, geht das nicht.

Michi, setz mal die Brille auf.


Spoiler



Oben rechts falls du es nicht siehst.


----------



## Mothman (10. Juni 2007)

Bisher hab ich das noch nicht genutzt. Blogs interessieren mich nicht und persönliche "Homepages" auch nicht. Aber immerhin bin ich dadurch auf die Möglichkeit aufmerksam geworden, automatisch an Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen. Hoffentlich hab ich mal Glück.


----------



## Teslatier (10. Juni 2007)

Icefighter am 10.06.2007 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 10.06.2007 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geht. Einfach auf den Avatar klicken, und nicht auf den Namen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2007)

Also bisher hab ich die neuen Funktionen wie blogs etc. noch nicht benutzt, war da bisher zu faul zum schreiben   



			
				Teslatier am 10.06.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> Das geht. Einfach auf den Avatar klicken, und nicht auf den Namen.



Ist nur schlecht bei Leuten die keinen Avatar haben, da wirds schon komplizierter


----------



## TBrain (10. Juni 2007)

Joa, wird alles von mir genutzt. Bis auf die Blog-Funktion, weil:

Erstens: Keine Ahnung was ich da schreiben soll

Zweitens: Ich habe leider keine "Haves & Wants"


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 10.06.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 10.06.2007 21:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht zur Not immer noch über die Mitglieder-Liste. Da muss man halt den Nick aus dem Forum kopieren und in das Suchfeld einfügen. Eindeutig zu umständlich. 

@ topic: Logo! 

SSA


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (11. Juni 2007)

ich hab bisher genau einen gästebucheintrag geschrieben...

ich habe auch noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich news schreib, außerdem müssen fotos auf den pixel genau die richtige größe haben, was mich nervt...das gabs ja beim avatar auch schon. und meine top3 der spiele, die ich toll finde kann ich irgendwie auch nicht ändern. hab aber auch keine zeit in mypcgames-investiert, da ich anderswo genug profile und blogs zu pflegen habe.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (11. Juni 2007)

DoktorX am 10.06.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich benutz es ab und zu, jedoch stört es mich, wenn ih aufn name klicke, das net merh das popup erscheint, sondern die mypcgamespage von dem member.



meine Meinung


----------



## Teslatier (11. Juni 2007)

SteGERSTENBERG am 11.06.2007 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich news schreib, außerdem müssen fotos auf den pixel genau die richtige größe haben, was mich nervt...das gabs ja beim avatar auch schon.


Ich hab da noch nie drauf geachtet. Und ein paar meiner Bilder hatten nicht die (Pixel-)Größe, die angegeben ist.  Wird scheinbar automatisch skaliert oder so...


----------



## TBrain (11. Juni 2007)

Teslatier am 11.06.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG am 11.06.2007 01:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So schauts aus


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (11. Juni 2007)

TBrain am 11.06.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 11.06.2007 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als ich das vor ein paar tagen versucht habe, waren die bilder auch nicht ganz in der richtigen größen und nach dem hochladen waren sie auch nicht zu sehen, sondern nur "kaputte bilder"...also das zeichen, das da zwar ein bild war, aber falsch verlinkt ist oder so. und da ich damit keine zeit verschwenden wollte hab ich mich nicht nochmal drum gekümmert.... aber ich kann mich noch erinner das er mich beim avatar immer angemeckert hat, dass das bild nicht die richtige größe hat, vielleicht erinner ich mich aber auch falsch!


----------



## Teslatier (11. Juni 2007)

SteGERSTENBERG am 11.06.2007 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 11.06.2007 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beim Avatar schauts anders aus.


----------



## iakchos (12. Juni 2007)

Ich finde es eher sinnlos, aber es stört ja nicht.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es sinnvollere Arten gibt Speicherplatz und Traffic zu verbrauchen.


----------



## rem5thnov (17. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 09.06.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Jein, jedenfalls ist es ein netter Einfall was pcgames.de deutlich von der Konkurrenz abhebt  
aber Verbesserungen innerhalb des Forums wären für mich in erster Linie wichtigerer/besser. Z.b. was die Übersichtlichkeit angeht, die auch deutlich nachgebessert worden ist.


----------



## Pflanze (23. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 09.06.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Neues braucht seine Zeit


----------



## maxx2003 (2. Juli 2007)

Icefighter am 10.06.2007 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 10.06.2007 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gehe ich mit.
Selbst das Gamerprofil wird nicht mehr angezeigt, was für Fragen bei Problemen hilfreich ist.


----------



## Teslatier (2. Juli 2007)

maxx2003 am 02.07.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Icefighter am 10.06.2007 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie schon in ein paar anderen Threads gesagt, kannst du einfach auf den Avatar, sofern vorhanden, klicken und das Pop-Up erscheint.

Falls kein Avatar vorhanden ist, einfach den Benutzernamen in die Mitlgiederliste und danach suchen.


----------



## _Slayer_ (2. Juli 2007)

Nö.


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Juli 2007)

ich find das unnütz und nutz das auch net ^^


----------

